# Trichome Chart



## COD4 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## doctorRobert (Mar 15, 2008)

what kind of magnifier do you need to see those? like a household one or do I need to invest in something?


----------



## COD4 (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't know, that's a good question. I just found the chart on another forums and thought it was pretty handy.


----------



## Tokesalot (Mar 15, 2008)

You can go to radioshack or something like that, you can get USB Camera mags. seen a thread on here. cheap. awesome
fun


----------



## Roullette (Mar 15, 2008)

ok so heres the deal. my boy told me to look at the trichomes and when there amber thats the sign that its ready to harvest..hes never grown before and the reason why im asking if this is correct is because i have no smell coming from my plants there almost 2 months into flowering theres a ton of trichomes

things look like powdered donuts but hes saying there not ready cause the trichomes are clear or atleast most of them.. is this true or should i harvest them in another week at the 2 month marker?


----------



## COD4 (Mar 15, 2008)

Roullette said:


> ok so heres the deal. my boy told me to look at the trichomes and when there amber thats the sign that its ready to harvest..hes never grown before and the reason why im asking if this is correct is because i have no smell coming from my plants there almost 2 months into flowering theres a ton of trichomes
> 
> things look like powdered donuts but hes saying there not ready cause the trichomes are clear or atleast most of them.. is this true or should i harvest them in another week at the 2 month marker?


Let them grow until they are ready. Forget about some imaginary time limit. Sounds like she isn't ready yet, let her do her thing...


----------



## Roullette (Mar 15, 2008)

word thanx man.


----------



## Steve (Mar 15, 2008)

get the 420 scope, or something similar...works wonders!420 Science - 420 Scope: 5x Magnifier with Light

get the 60-100x not the 5x


----------



## RavingStyleZ (Mar 16, 2008)

Where are the trichomes located? I am mad confused i think its the liquiud sap on the leaves like the thc serum but not sure get back to me please


----------



## burbsking (Mar 16, 2008)

they are on the leaves, you check your trichomes on the little leafs that protrude from the buds, under a microscope they look like the things in the chart at the top


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Mar 16, 2008)

nice chart


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 16, 2008)

Great chart, I can see mine with a scope I got from Radio Shack (The Source in Canada) for under 20 bucks and it works great.


----------



## outlawcustombikes (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the chart, I'm sure this will help out alot of people.


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank for the Great post.


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the Chart. That will come in handy for a lot of First timers, like myself...Radio Shack sells a cool magnifyer that has a 100x microscope with focus and a retractable 30x magnifying glass. I paid 30 bucks for it. Works great.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 16, 2008)

If it is the one I have, it even has a light, lol. 



FourTwenty47 said:


> Thanks for the Chart. That will come in handy for a lot of First timers, like myself...Radio Shack sells a cool magnifyer that has a 100x microscope with focus and a retractable 30x magnifying glass. I paid 30 bucks for it. Works great.


----------



## COD4 (Mar 16, 2008)

Just so everyone knows, I did NOT make this chart, I simply stole it from another forum, grasscity I believe but not 100% sure.

Point is it will help you all, so that's why I stole it! =o
You see? I'm willing to steal for you guys man!


----------



## cookin (Mar 16, 2008)

what if the trich are half clear half cloudy, would this give even more of an energetic high type of thing? I know it would be less potent than if you let them all go cloudy and a few amber, but just wondering if anyone purposely does this...


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 16, 2008)

COD4, your avatar is sick.


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 16, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> If it is the one I have, it even has a light, lol.


same one..Works great huh?


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 16, 2008)

I got that one too. gotta love radioshack.


----------



## clowdy (Jan 11, 2009)

this chart will help def


----------



## hemlockstones (Jan 11, 2009)

porchmonkey4life said:


> I got that one too. gotta love radioshack.


ditto

if youre going to be serious about growing you need one of these


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 11, 2009)

word ... just so everyone knows there is a grow faq at the top left of everypage on rollitup called "GrowFAQ" ....that chart ... and much more information is located there

category # 2 " how to grow mj - the basics" has the most info
click on that and goto harvest/cure for all the other related information around the chart.

heres a kick in the ass 
https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq


----------



## clowdy (Jan 11, 2009)

u mean u never went in there before lol
ya thats a great place to get questions answered about almost anything


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Jan 12, 2009)

hemlockstones said:


> ditto
> 
> if youre going to be serious about growing you need one of these


Yeah, I've been trying to figure out what I needed to check trichromes. It looks like that's what I need


----------



## MagicA (Aug 30, 2009)

Anyone got a link to the illuminated microscope on thesource.ca's web site? Radio Shack in Canada is called The Source and I looked all over their web site and searched for both illuminated and then microscope and couldn't find one on there  Just some crappy reviews on some stand up microscopes.


----------



## Busmike (Aug 30, 2009)

MagicA said:


> Anyone got a link to the illuminated microscope on thesource.ca's web site? Radio Shack in Canada is called The Source and I looked all over their web site and searched for both illuminated and then microscope and couldn't find one on there  Just some crappy reviews on some stand up microscopes.


This is what you're looking for... Just call your local store and give them the part number. Likely it's the same in Canada as it is here.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2179604


----------



## Anjinsan (Aug 30, 2009)

Busmike said:


> This is what you're looking for... Just call your local store and give them the part number. Likely it's the same in Canada as it is here.
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2179604



This is the scope that i use as well.

It's pretty fun to play Mr. Science with it and check out dead skin cells n shiite. ;P


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Aug 30, 2009)

i agree. cod4 ur avatar is halarious


----------



## LUDACRIS (Aug 30, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/234546-trichome-question.html


----------



## niteal (Sep 13, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> http://*www*.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/234546-trichome-question.html


 what trichomes look like 
Are you talking about on the hairs (pestals)
Are you talking on the plant?
Thanks 4 any help... Newbee


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 13, 2009)

niteal said:


> what trichomes look like
> Are you talking about on the hairs (pestals)
> Are you talking on the plant?
> Thanks 4 any help... Newbee


 
the trichomes will appear first on the leafes and then on the buds.
not on the pistils (hairs).

CHRIS.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 13, 2009)

like this.

LUDA.


----------



## headband707 (Sep 13, 2009)

There are videos on utude that better explain it a by Dr.Pot I would suggest you look at that. If you wait for all pot to go amber you will wait along time as they don't all do this.. This is when ppl fuck up the most so watch the tape peace out Headband707


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 13, 2009)

headband707 said:


> There are videos on utude that better explain it a by Dr.Pot I would suggest you look at that. If you wait for all pot to go amber you will wait along time as they don't all do this.. This is when ppl fuck up the most so watch the tape peace out Headband707


 
you cant teach me nothing.
and dont insult me by telling/suggesting me to look at a video on "utude".
i look at my plants and know what i am doing and thats why i posted the facts on this thread along with bricktop. i am not a first time grower and have a good few grows under my belt so i know when to harves my buds so thanks nothing.

try and read the thread if you can and it explains the facts and not some silly story by someone on youtube.


LUDA.


----------



## hydroalltheway (Jan 13, 2010)

LUDACRIS said:


> you cant teach me nothing.
> and dont insult me by telling/suggesting me to look at a video on "utude".
> i look at my plants and know what i am doing and thats why i posted the facts on this thread along with bricktop. i am not a first time grower and have a good few grows under my belt so i know when to harves my buds so thanks nothing.
> 
> ...


 


hahahahahahahahahaha
fu** youtube


----------



## profgerbik (Jan 29, 2011)

i dont know why every one recommends that stupid ass radio shack 60x-100x thing, i have it and it fucking sucks, i use the vulgarity because thats how badly it pissed me off, unless you plan on chopping little pieces of bud off your plant every freaking moment to check your trichs do not buy that god forsaken scope, its near impossible to get a fixed view, no one on this planet has a hand steady enough on top of the fact your pushing against a moving plant.

its dangerous as shit to use, becuase you have to get so close. im sure some poor dude has knocked his plants completely over just using this stupid thing trying to see his trichs. buy the freaking 200x usb one with a stand, ive seen it used and because the image is projected onto your screen for photos its much safer than sitting there burying yourself within your plant trying to get a decent view of your trichs if decent at all, they are so hard to adjust also they just really blow yea its only 12 bucks so go for it if you want it but god damnit do i hate mine.


----------



## BloodHoundsRule (Jan 29, 2011)

Tokesalot said:


> You can go to radioshack or something like that, you can get USB Camera mags. seen a thread on here. cheap. awesome
> fun


 +1 on Radio Shack. I got mine there for less then $13. 30-100x with light. Works great.


----------



## profgerbik (Jan 29, 2011)

what is wrong with youtube? there are plenty of experienced growers that have more than just a few grows under their belt with plenty of helpful information and tips to improve anyones grow. i completely understand not liking someone who seems to know it all and will force their ideas upon yours saying yours are stupid or something but youtube is actually quite great, i love watching bud pron on it, its neat to see how people grow and the results it also gives me a lot of ideas of my own.

dont hate it thats just kind of weird, that like hating a book for giving information or the internet for having google. yea i dont suggest all your facts of life come from these sources and the best knowledge comes from personal experience but for the most part its very helpful.

personally anyone who has any common sense knows that the color of the trich determines the type of high you will get which is obviously stated at the start of this, no clue why that guy is talking about if you wait for all amber it will take long like its a mistake or something, time clearly isnt the issue its the way the person wants their product to effect them. i like my trichs nice and toasty, i love being super stoned im not a fan of the air like lighter highs which normally comes with lighter cloudier trichs, i like it to be sick and heavy, which causes for mostly amber trichomes which means waiting longer to get them.


----------



## profgerbik (Jan 29, 2011)

BloodHoundsRule said:


> +1 on Radio Shack. I got mine there for less then $13. 30-100x with light. Works great.


again im left bewildered at the fact yet another person is suggesting to use this. the 200x usb cost a lot more but i promise every person here that they will love it so much more than that stupid radio shack one, you dont have to hold your eye into it like a tard looking through binoculars and like i said it makes it really dangerous because while you have your face planted into this trying to see your trichs you cant really judge your distance while your pressed up against your plant. 

it works, but not easily and definetely not safely, that radio shack scope is made to be stationary not in the shaky hands of someone looking for trichs, but be my guest and see for yourself.


----------



## profgerbik (Jan 29, 2011)

doctorRobert said:


> what kind of magnifier do you need to see those? like a household one or do I need to invest in something?


i am almost 100% certain those pictures were taken with the 200x usb microscope, not to sound like a youtube whore, but i was fed up with my lame radio shack one as its not so easy to use.
so i searched around and found a video of some dude using the 200x usb one, what i recommended he told me it was usb blah blah gave me links to buy one and it can take pictures making it way easier to use, especially since you dont have to put your eye in it, on top of all that it comes with this handy little stand so if you feel the need to take samples off your bud and check that way you best believe this thing is perfect for that as well as it just sits in its little cradle and you can adjust it without worrying about your hand shaking. makes sense and his video was quite impressive the quality as it looked exactly the same as these pictures.


----------



## krok (Jan 29, 2011)

profgerbik said:


> personally anyone who has any common sense knows that the color of the trich determines the type of high you will get which is obviously stated at the start of this, no clue why that guy is talking about if you wait for all amber it will take long like its a mistake or something, time clearly isnt the issue its the way the person wants their product to effect them. i like my trichs nice and toasty, i love being super stoned im not a fan of the air like lighter highs which normally comes with lighter cloudier trichs, i like it to be sick and heavy, which causes for mostly amber trichomes which means waiting longer to get them.


Why don't you take in new facts? Sounds like a closed mind. There ARE strains that will never amber, however all strains will OXIDIZE (degrade) the thrics into a brown color, which is not true amber. I've personally waited too long, so there IS such a ting.

Also, peak THC is not amber, it's cloudy. 
You want couchlock? Grow and Indica until it's peak THC (not necessary amber).

You'll get couchlock anyway, depending on genetics. I'm not talking about "fake" oxidized amber, I'm talking about true CBD - which is genetics and will be expressed if harvested at peak THC.

Also, I'm assuming you all cure your buds. A LOT of the thrics will get amber during cure anyway.


----------

